# Eagles v. Saints



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, my Philadelphia Eagles proved themselves a decent team this year behind my boy Nick Foles (Thank the Lord Vick is gone!)

I was wondering if anyone thought with the Eagles high power offense and the Saints lousy road record, do they have a chance against Drew Brees and company? Jimmy Graham is unstoppable, but Saints defense could get torn up by LeSean McCoy. Saints have lost to a couple pretty bad teams on the road and forecast calls for COLD weather.

Are there enough factors in the Eagles favor to maybe get them a win?

Any predictions?


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

absolutley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I think it will be tight. Im gonna go out on a limb and say 27-24 eagles. Its a good thing the game isnt in NO but the eagles dont have the best home record either.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> I think it will be tight. Im gonna go out on a limb and say 27-24 eagles. Its a good thing the game isnt in NO but the eagles dont have the best home record either.


Yeah, weird isnt it? Eagles lost 10 home games in a row. Since Foles took over, they have an improving home record. I think its a home field advantage now.

I think the Saints are unbeatable in the dome.

I think it comes down to the Eagles O line keeping Foles clean. I dont know much about NO's D line and pass rush strength.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

No has the second best pass def in the league but not so good on the rush def. If snow is forcasted phi might do alot more damage on the rush.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Snow Friday and cold saturday. Nat grass field. Should be a mess and not what NO is used to.

I think NO is the better team on paper, Brees is arguably one of the top 3 QB's, but a rowdy Philly home crowd and bad weather could help the Eagles keep it close enough to make it interesting.

Eagles are one of the few teams that never won a super bowl.

I'm hoping next year or 2 they could get there.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya im still waiting for my leafs to win a cup to lol. Hopefully they get snow like when they played the lions lol.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I think it will be close regardless of the weather. I've seen Brees do real well in the snow. I do hope tha NO has a longer off season


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm taking it like a man....
Sniff.....sniff....

We'll be BACK next year.....
5 good defensive draft picks and were going deep into the playoffs.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I missed the score by one point. Sorry it was the wrong way jd.


----------

